#ubuntu-cym 2011-09-09
<croxio5> Heithar
<brobostigon> helo
<brobostigon> croxio5: lontime no speak.
<brobostigon> longtime*
<croxio5> Yeah
<croxio5> Sorry, been doing a lot of stuff.
<croxio5> Moved to England for one.
<croxio5> (boooo)
<brobostigon> oh, interesting.
<brobostigon> croxio5: why?
#ubuntu-cym 2012-09-03
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
<brobostigon> nos da everyone, sleep well.
<ianto> Nos da
#ubuntu-cym 2012-09-04
<plod> I'm in bridgend also Kaia
<plod> Dysgais i, ond fi ddim yn siared lot dim mwy
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
<brobostigon> nos da everyone, sleep well.
#ubuntu-cym 2012-09-05
<brobostigon> good night everyone, sleep well.
#ubuntu-cym 2012-09-06
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
<Espreon> brobostigon: Good morning.
<brobostigon> good afternoon Espreon
<Espreon> And how are we today?
<brobostigon> Espreon: not bad, could be better, and you?
<Espreon> brobostigon: And back; I'm all right.
<brobostigon> wb Espreon
#ubuntu-cym 2012-09-07
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
<plod> hiya
<brobostigon> hi plod
<plod> dont supposed you got experiance of ubuntu-vm-builder
<brobostigon> no, sorry.
<plod> no worrys
<plod> you well butt?
<brobostigon> plod: been better, had alot of trouble with my eczema recently. and you?
<plod> coming down with something but generally of good sorts
<brobostigon> ok :) :(
<plod> glad to here you are feeling somewhat better
<brobostigon> :)
<Espreon> I... have arrived.
<plod> hi
<brobostigon> hi Espreon and plod
<plod> what are we up to this evenings
<plod> :)
<brobostigon> plod: watching mythbusters, and you?
<plod> watching todays stage of la vuelta
<brobostigon> ok.
<plod> and reading about dns daemons
<brobostigon> ok.
<plod> not too exciting
<plod> but still fun :)
<brobostigon> :)
<plod> anything fun on mythbusters?
<brobostigon> plod: quick sand, and applience/bath electricution.
<plod> oh i think ive seen that ep
<brobostigon> plod: odd facts like what they cover in their programs, interest me, in the same way as QI.
<plod> yes I do like that
<plod> but i find that yankyness of mythbusters frustrating
<plod> if you took the original content only the episodes would only be 10 minutes
<brobostigon> it can be dificult, yes.
<plod> but still entertaining because of the content
<brobostigon> yes.
<brobostigon> nos da everyone, sleep well.
<ianto> A belated nos da
#ubuntu-cym 2012-09-08
<brobostigon> good morning eveyrone.
<Espreon> brobostigon: Good afternoon.
<brobostigon> good afternoon Espreon
<Espreon> And how are we today?
<brobostigon> Espreon: not bad, could be better, and you?
<Espreon> I think everything's fine.
<Espreon> ... today.
<brobostigon> :)
<Espreon> All I know is that I got at least twelve hours of sleep.
<brobostigon> wow.
<Espreon> Yeah, I only got two or so hours of sleep yesterday.
<brobostigon> i got about 4 last night.
<Espreon> Why only four?
<brobostigon> i just havent been sleeping properly. in this hot weather. and also because it makes my eczema uncomfortable.
<Espreon> Invest in a fan.
<Espreon> ... a good fan.
<brobostigon> i have several.
<Espreon> Oh well.
<Espreon> Anything new?
<brobostigon> yes, i am just very sensitive to heat,
<brobostigon> Espreon: well, i unlocked the bootloader in my nexus 7 this afternoon, added custom recovery and rooted it.
<ianto> brobostigon: Oooh, you've got a Nexus 7? 2nd person I know to have one now (I don't btw :p )
<brobostigon> ianto: :)
<Espreon> brobostigon: Really now? Kewl.
<Espreon> Kinda reminds me when I put Rockbox on my fifth gen iPod.
<Espreon> Was it fifth gen? Hmm...
<Espreon> All I know it was one of the first ones that could play videos.
<brobostigon> Espreon: this afternoon, yes, three comaands, one file, all done,
<Espreon> Excellent.
<Espreon> https://www.transifex.com/ ... Ha ha
<Espreon> ... how embarrasing.
<Espreon> ... they misspelled "Czech".
<brobostigon> nos da everyone, sleep well.
#ubuntu-cym 2012-09-09
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
<Espreon> brobostigon: Good morning.
<Espreon> And how are you today?
<brobostigon> Espreon: good afternoon, not bad, alittle warm, some bad eczema patches on my legs. and you?
<Espreon> Oh, now it's afternoon? Blargh.
<Espreon> A bit meh.
<brobostigon> :(
<Espreon> I left a channel 'cause I hate being around people who besmear the Germanic language family.
<Espreon> By his criteria, he'd probably besmear the Celtic family too.
<brobostigon> ah
<Espreon> And now to go to bed.
<Espreon> Let's hope I wake up in time to read a thirty-page article so I can do homework.
<Espreon> brobostigon: Good "night"
<brobostigon> nos da everyone, sleep well.
#ubuntu-cym 2015-09-04
<plod> yo
<plod> how do you guys get a to bach to appear to accent your chars?
<brobostigon> hi plod
